# About Stallions



## Baybeka (May 7, 2018)

*I have miniature horses and I am borrowing this stallion from a friend. 
He is a 6 yr old gorgeous 29 inches double registered stallion.
I have one of my mares being bred by him for the third time and I'm starting to wonder if he is shooting blanks... 
He is not very "study" if there is such a word... 
Let's just say that he does not get the things done right away like my other stallion does. 
What can I do to help him be more sexual alert towards a female that wants him really bad and he does not want anything with her... 
She does not kick him or bite him she just wants him... 
Any help is greatly appreciated.*


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Have you tried showing him some horse porn? It worked for pandas at the zoo... :rofl:

Some stallions actually prefer a "fake mare", so you may be more successful with artificial insemination. It does nothing for your mare's sex life, but it'll get you a foal from the gene combo you were planning on...


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

If you're worried about him shooting blanks, couldn't you collect him (or have a vet collect him if you don't have a phantom mare) and send in a sample for testing? I would think it would be an easy way to tell fo sho ...

-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Also, I don't know the first thing about minis but I think I did read somewhere that minis can be difficult to breed sometimes? Perhaps it's not the stallion, but your mare instead. Does this stallion have any other foals? Has your mare been bred before?

-- Kai


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

- have both stallion and mare examined by a good reproductive vet. Have the stallion tested for motility while you're there. Then you will know if this is a physical problem with one or both or not. Since you will have a sample collected, you may also want to consider having it saved to AI your mare. 

- some stallions have been come down hard on for acting studdy, and need to be 'trained' for lack of a better word. Most farms that house breeding stallions will do some work to train the stallion. Minis, especially, sometimes need some help to figure out what's going on. 

- are you pasture-breeding or hand-breeding? Some stallions are 'shy' and won't perform, especially at first, with an audience. If he'll breed a receptive mare on his own, then he'll eventually figure it out and at that point you can breed him in-hand if you wish.


----------



## Baybeka (May 7, 2018)

SilverMaple, I am hand breeding. Don't know if the vets here in our little town will do these tests you mention, but I will check.
Cheers!
Marco


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Baybeka said:


> SilverMaple, I am hand breeding. Don't know if the vets here in our little town will do these tests you mention, but I will check.


If you have a equine vet then this is part of being a equine vet in a practice....

Everyone makes comment on the stallion...shooting blanks.
Are you sure the mare is fertile and at the right time in the cycling?

Have both animals been cultured and deemed "clean and clear" so she can carry and he is not infecting her with bacteria invading, ruining the chance to carry...

Just like in humans not every horse has a high fertility rate nor high functioning libido...
Has this horse been used for breeding before and was he a successful stud producing live foals :think:
Just because the guy is gorgeous and has double registry doesn't make him a good breeding stud.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Is pasture breeding an option?

I know a stallion, with foals on the ground, who would stick his nose up a mare in heat's bum and act like a gelding. When he was bred I believe they "left him to it" for awhile. Perfectly fertile just not studdy, I always wondered if that was a trait worth breeding? Hm... different thread lol.

I've also heard some studs may prefer a certain color or something. I'm also a little curious about this stallion..does your friend breed him? Or is this his first shot? What is his history? What has your friend said about this?

"Shooting blanks" is not relevant to his acting a certain way. My vet mentioned she wondered if my gelding is a crypto as he acts so studdy with new mares (she's know him and his behavior for many years and I was talking about moving my new mare in and their introduction, he is very gelding like the rest of the time). He may be, or not, plenty of geldings act studdy and vice versa. So the problem isn't whether he is loaded, but whether he is shooting...haha...sorry. I would talk to the vet.

ETA- Good post by @horselovinguy and good point that just because the mare is eager doesn't necessarily mean she is receptive breeding wise. Just as with humans the mare can get pregnant when the stallion is loose for an hour...or you can go to a specialist and test and take notes for months and months and still no foal. I know a mare who would take instantly, but abort instantly as well despite all sorts of medical intervention. But there is more to breeding than an "introduction" and agree that some tests/procedures while not NECESSARY per say (after all they manage in the wild) are a very common and basic first step


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> If you have a equine vet then this is part of being a equine vet in a practice....
> 
> 
> _jmo..._


Not necessarily. Small-town farm vets often won't deal with anything more for reproduction than helping pull a foal if needed. If you want to do a reproductive exam, you're going to be hauling a few hours.


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

I on the other hand I would just keep them together(STALL or PASTURE)and let nature take its course.Why spend all that money testing.In the wild they breed with no human interaction.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

SilverMaple said:


> Not necessarily. Small-town farm vets often won't deal with anything more for reproduction than helping pull a foal if needed. If you want to do a reproductive exam, you're going to be hauling a few hours.


Seriously??
_They won't run a culture? :shock:_

I guess I am very spoiled by what I thought our _average_ equine/livestock vets did...
They are _not _reproductive specialists, they just check for nasties under a microscope when they did a swabbing of mares or stallions...
Our horses were checked if we suspected issues that could hinder performance under saddle..
Actually, any stallion was thoroughly cleaned, "disinfected" before and after regardless of a live cover or a "instrument"...
The stallions were never chanced of picking up or transferring bacteria from one animal to another.
Any mare being bred was cultured "clean and clear" to protect them, the stallion and any offspring needing to reside in that host mare...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Is the mare just too ugly?


----------



## Baybeka (May 7, 2018)

elkdog, she is 30 inches tall and cute as a button!
Cheers! Marco


----------



## Baybeka (May 7, 2018)

horselovinguy, SilverMaple, I just stopped at the vet office this afternoon.
Yes, they can test the stallion. I need to bring him there and the mare that is in heat so they can collect and check for it.
As far as the mare, because she is only 30 inches tall, I have no clue what they have to do but looks like they have to go inside her and collect something and because of her size... they are not sure about sticking an arm inside.
Apparently, the vet never done on little miniature horses.

Yogiwick, she is so receptive. she lets him mount her the only thing is his penis is not out or erect.

Marco


----------



## Baybeka (May 7, 2018)

Yogiwick, my friend said he breed 6 mares but none got registered. I also ask for pics of his babies and so far nothing...
I know she got him from someone a couple years ago, now I am in doubt.
Cheers!
Marco


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Give him Viagra and a pint of gin. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You know your friend if they may be telling the truth or not.

What I meant by receptive is that while she may ACT interested she may not be at the right point in her cycle to actual be able to be impregnated and the stallion may be aware of that.

Also, I'm assuming the viagra/gin comment is another joke, but maybe good to specify that so people aren't medicating their horses..


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> Also, I'm assuming the viagra/gin comment is another joke, but maybe good to specify that so people aren't medicating their horses..


Haha, yeah, some people need things spelled out or else trouble ensues... Elk, make use of those smilies!


----------



## Baybeka (May 7, 2018)

I am new to the breeding of horses... but yes, I did google is there was viagra for horses!!! LOLOLOLOL
Cheers Everyone and THANKS for all the HELP!

M


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------

